# Telescoping wands



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Anyone here use telescoping wands for pressure washing exteriors for paint? I have never tried one but it seems like it would be easier than climbing up and down ladders.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have one, went to x-jet, and then the pressure tek down streamer stuff. Skip it.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woodland said:


> Anyone here use telescoping wands for pressure washing exteriors for paint? I have never tried one but it seems like it would be easier than climbing up and down ladders.


I bought one about a year ago and have used it one time. It's a man-killer, or at least an _old man_ killer.:yes:

When fully extended it's very unwieldy and hard to control. I don't plan to use it again. 

Someone in another thread mentioned a zero degree, wide orifice chemical tip that would spray the cleaning solution much higher than the standard chemical tip. That's what I need to check on.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have an aluminum one (24') and it is a ball buster. I don't use it enough to get used to. I need to look into this x-jet down streaming stuff. Problem is, how effective is it for cleaning if you can't get that pressure from the nozzle right up on it?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I have an aluminum one (24') and it is a ball buster. I don't use it enough to get used to. I need to look into this x-jet down streaming stuff. Problem is, how effective is it for cleaning if you can't get that pressure from the nozzle right up on it?


What I have learned, thanks to Ken and a few others here, is to get the chemical mix right and to use plenty of it. Then you're not dependent on pressure to do the job.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you strong? 

Do you want to be?

If you answered yes to any of these questions then you can use it....but practice at your own house first


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I kind of pictured the telescoping wand being awkward and a ball buster. I prefer to work smart, not hard. I'm doing some research on downstreaming. http://www.pressuretek.com/dointekar.html


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)




----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Woodland said:


> downstreaming - YouTube


Thanks for that video. Seeing the PVC trick for keeping the chem hose in the bottom of the bucket made me want to kick my own a$$. Such a simple solution to something I've dealt with for years. And his innovative chemical tip is something I'm gonna have to try.:thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Thanks for that video. Seeing the PVC trick for keeping the chem hose in the bottom of the bucket made me want to kick my own a$$. Such a simple solution to something I've dealt with for years. And his innovative chemical tip is something I'm gonna have to try.:thumbup:


Lol Same here. I used to tape rocks to the filter  I left a comment on his youtube page on how I liked the idea.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Mike down streaming is the way to go, I wash three and four story house from the ground, I can wash a 2500 square foot house in one hour or less. You may need some long lances and a good soap tip that can shoot 40 ft. House washing is so easy compared to painting it aint funny. 

here is a special shooter tip that will get you 4 stories, you need to match the tip to the machine, you need any help setting up ask away
http://www.innovativepowerwashsupplies.com/

here are some lances that will help you reach those crazy angles that are way back over the roof

http://pressuretek.com/stla.html

Here is the down streamer you need to make sure you match it to your machine per gallons per minute

http://pressuretek.com/adamsinjector.html

it is also good to have one of these instead of those tips that come with the machine
http://pressuretek.com/dostnokit.html

As far as soap goes this is the best stuff on the market
http://www.pressuretek.com/el1ga.html

I know this is all scattered info so feel free to call me or ask away we will get you washing house so fast you may want to switch professions LOL


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Woodland said:


> Video Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA55eRGquHs



This guy is using a 10 GPM tip with a 4 GPM machine. Is that hard on the machine or does it generally matter? 

I bought a little $500 troy built washer one time to use till I could get mine fixed. It was a 2.5 GPM I think. Tried to use some 4 GPM tips with it and it bogged the machine down bad. I thought there was something wrong with it at first, but when I used the right tips it worked fine. 
Maybe that was just because it was a cheapo washer?


----------



## JPiacentino (Jun 14, 2014)

I have the same exact one and it is a hell of a workout. Plus when its fully extended its not very accurate. As the rest of this thread states, look into downstreaming.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Woodland said:


> downstreaming - YouTube


Put a ladder up and run your hand over those eaves and I'm guessing you'll find a fair amount of dirt there. OK if it's vinyl and not getting painted.

The wand does a better job in my opinion but it is an absolute pig to handle.


----------



## bbair (Nov 18, 2012)

How much chemical are you going throug relative to the size of the house obviously. I like Clorox house bleach because it's so cheap, but I've been going through a few gallons per house. Ideally, I'd like to keep my chems and gas under $30 for a good size house.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been using this with good result..

http://www.30seconds.net/


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We use the Hyde extension pole for spraying but not for washing. The right tip and ds set up can do a 3 story from the ground.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have one, went to x-jet, and then the pressure tek down streamer stuff. Skip it.


Thanks Dean. I'm sold the down streaming



slinger58 said:


> What I have learned, thanks to Ken and a few others here, is to get the chemical mix right and to use plenty of it. Then you're not dependent on pressure to do the job.


I was expermenting with my soap mixture yesterday spraying at low pressure with a soap tip and was surprised how much actually comes off at low pressure 



journeymanPainter said:


> Are you strong?
> 
> Do you want to be?
> 
> If you answered yes to any of these questions then you can use it....but practice at your own house first


Not really. I'm a pretty weak and wimpy guy. See my avatar photo? 



Dave Mac said:


> Mike down streaming is the way to go, I wash three and four story house from the ground, I can wash a 2500 square foot house in one hour or less. You may need some long lances and a good soap tip that can shoot 40 ft. House washing is so easy compared to painting it aint funny.
> 
> here is a special shooter tip that will get you 4 stories, you need to match the tip to the machine, you need any help setting up ask away
> http://www.innovativepowerwashsupplies.com/
> ...





Delta Painting said:


> I have been using this with good result..
> 
> http://www.30seconds.net/


Thanks Dave. Looks like I will be doing some business with Pressuretek :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Happy 4th ya'll :thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Mike down streaming is the way to go, I wash three and four story house from the ground, I can wash a 2500 square foot house in one hour or less. You may need some long lances and a good soap tip that can shoot 40 ft. House washing is so easy compared to painting it aint funny.
> 
> here is a special shooter tip that will get you 4 stories, you need to match the tip to the machine, you need any help setting up ask away
> http://www.innovativepowerwashsupplies.com/
> ...


Just ordered everything on your list. Doubles of most and a dozen of your soap. Ive read way to much to not plunge in. Here goes.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You will kick yourself when you figure out how hard you have been working to wash. 

Just remember to let the soap and chems dwell, 20-30 minutes usually takes care of the bad ones. Reapply when necessary. Keep it wet during that dwell! Rinse thoroughly.


----------

